# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Assimil books

## tricoteuse

I didn't start out by using Assimil's Le nouveau russe sans peine, I had two other high school books, but now I have recently started using this one, and I really think it's great. I have learn't lots of more useful things in the 11 lessons I've taken than my previous year of Russian at my highschool (but then school always sucks when it comes to languages, so...).  
Has anyone else used it and wish to comment on it? I don't know how well it works if you are completely new to the language. 
The only thing I'd like to complain about is how slow they speak on the recordings.

----------


## Pim

Привет, Tricoteuse.   

> I didn't start out by using Assimil's Le nouveau russe sans peine, I had two other high school books, but now I have recently started using this one, and I really think it's great. I have learn't lots of more useful things in the 11 lessons I've taken than my previous year of Russian at my highschool (but then school always sucks when it comes to languages, so...).

 I kept going with it for 20 lessons or so. I was indeed amazed with all the info they were able to cram in the comments to the dialogues - these really kept me going. I also liked that the Dutch translation was really adapted to specific Dutch-Russian interactions. Slight misgiving: some Flemishisms, as the translation was done in Belgium. 
Finally I switched to the Oxford course, as that was less dependent on the textbook, so I could get away with listening to the material when driving to and from my work. Its disadvantage for me, though, is that it is more focused on getting acquainted and doing business with russian people. 
When I was in Russia earlier this month, I more frequently referred to the Assimil book, and I was able to quote quite some sentences that I remembered from it. So I'm considering picking the Assimil up again.   

> I don't know how well it works if you are completely new to the language.

 I cannot judge that, since Assimil has been the third course I've attempted to follow.   

> The only thing I'd like to complain about is how slow they speak on the recordings.

 I think that speeds up gradually. 
Пака, 
Pim.

----------


## Hanna

Old thread but just to update it with some extra information. I definitely like Assimil in general - it's probably the best language learning series of all times.  
While there are several recent versions of the French Assimil "La Russe sans peine", the English version is from the 1950s. 
Tricoteuse who mentions the French version is not even a native French speaker :envy: just a language genius. I am not though!  
The old age of Assimil Russian without Toil is kind of charming, but it DOES sound very dated. So here is a Russian guy who decided to do a modern recording and transcript of the series, for English speaking fans of Assimil:  Russian without toil - Page 01 https://www.facebook.com/andrey.kuzmenko.1974 
He is even transcribing the dated leaflet into 21st century html.  *
However, he says that he will not post the next installment until someone requests it.* 
My Russian studies are on hold at the moment but I wanted to flag this with others who fancy using the Assimil Russian course.  
Basically all you'd need to do is drop him a line on lib@mlm.ru  and let him know that you like the course and are waiting for the next installment.

----------

